# Trap cage on the roof



## _ekk (Jan 17, 2018)

I've been watching about tipplers on youtube and I keep seeing some sort of trap cage on top of lofts or kit boxes that the tipplers use to enter their lofts. What do you call this? And is this really needed? Won't tipplers land and trap on a simple landing board and trap door?
Sorry for too many questions, I'm planning to build a kit box and would like to incorporate this in the design.


----------

